# Name our New Tyre Dressing



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some lucky customers who visited us at Waxstock were able to get their hands on our New Tyre Dressing. Of course we think its the bees knees!! The initial feedback from customers has been excellent and we believe that it offers some unique benefits as well as being very easy to apply.

Anyway we have yet to come up with a name for the new Tyre Dressing.

As a result we would invite DW members to see if you can find us a great name for this latest addition to the range.

So get your thinking caps on!!

The winner will receive a complete Planet Polish Wheel & Tyre detailing kit.
A bottle of the finished product, a set of applicators, a bottle of Wheel Seal & Shine and applicator pack and Microfibre cloth.

The competition will run until the 30th of September 2012 and the Planet Polish team will select the winning entry.

Good luck:thumb:

Kev.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tyre Excel


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Slick and Tyred
WonderWalls


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Dress to impress


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Pptd (planet polish tyre dressing)


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Tyre dressing.

Keep it simple!

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain Planet Tyre Dressing.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Rubba Dub Stylee 
Tyre Seal & Shine
Rubba Seal & Shine
Planet Polish Slap & Dash
Planet Polish Tyre Genie
Planet Polish Rubber Genie
Planet Polish Sheen & Shine
Tyred Already


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Black Splash
Tyre Spunk
Suckin' Diesel
Rubber Jizz
Slick Stream


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Hmm ... I sense a theme going on up there (brilliant)


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:lol: Dixondmn should win for comedy value alone!

planet polish Never Tyred


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Slick to Death


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Cleansheen


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Tyre Shimmer


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

PP Tyre gloss

PP rubber protect

PP rubber buddy

PP moonmilk

PP galaxy gloop for dressing dark matter.

PP galaxy goo for making dark matter shine.

PP Dark matter


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Slick Uranus
Saturn Shine
Earthly Deep
Satin Saturn


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

planet polish tyrion dressing
tyrosolia
tyromagic
le'tyrlion
tyroplanet


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Rotate 360
Black circle
Best Dressed

These are the only ones that I can think of at present.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

shiny shoes
tip top tyre
tidy tyres
wicked walls
wonder walls
spanking tyres
slick walls
dress to impress


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Black Splash
> Tyre Spunk
> Suckin' Diesel
> Rubber Jizz
> Slick Stream


:doublesho:doublesho
you forgot:
Semenshine
CirCUMference
Spunkture Repair kit.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

PP Black Magic


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Planet Polish - Dressed Up
Planet Polish - Tyre Time
Planet Polish - Terrific Tyres


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Tread Easy


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Planet Polish Dressed Black


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

PP Tyre Tuxedo


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dressed dread


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Tyre coat
Back to new


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some great ones already :thumb: One I really like 

Try and keep it clean, if you catch my drift  Never thought I would say that on a detailing forum:doublesho


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Moon shine


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

PP Phantom Black Tyre Dressing?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Black Splash
> Tyre Spunk
> Suckin' Diesel
> Rubber Jizz
> Slick Stream


That had me in fits :lol:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

PP Boot Black


----------



## mr polish (Jan 26, 2012)

*Planet polish tyre dressing.*

P.P. BLACK MAGMA. NATURAL BLACK. BLACK SLICK SHINE. BLACK CARBON SHINE. Ant.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tread depth shine


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

P.P Tyre Gloss
P.P Rubber Seal
P.P Rubba dub


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

P.P. Black Boots


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Planet Polish Perfect Pneus!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ring Wrap
Rubber Wrap
Code Black
Black Ops
Messiah
Planet Polish Messiah
Planet Polish 'O' Zone
Wheel Spin
Tyre Spin
Gloss Town


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

'la noire'


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> 'la noire'


Could be a copyright issue with this one 

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

PP TT

Planet Polish Total Tyre .


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

stez said:


> Could be a copyright issue with this one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Why??


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Why??


It's a video game

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Planet Polish Tyre Candy


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Planet Polish Deep Space tyre dressing


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

stez said:


> It's a video game
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Nope...thats 'L.A. Noire' :thumb:

mines just french for 'the black' theres is 'Los Angeles Black'...i hope...:lol:

but still totally different..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

sistersvisions said:


> Nope...thats 'L.A. Noire' :thumb:
> 
> mines just french for 'the black' theres is 'Los Angeles Black'...i hope...:lol:
> 
> but still totally different..


Didnt Dodo make a Wax with a simular name for a company


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

tyretastic


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm, I'm no copyright expert by any means. But I'm pretty sure if I brought out a chain of gyms called la fitness, then l.a. fitness would have something to say about it 

Anyway, it doesn't matter. I like the name you proffered, good luck :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Ps. I know gyms are not comparable to video games or tyre dressing. Just the first thing that came into my head 

Enough off-topic nonsense and back to the suggestions!

Here's another couple from me - 
Tyre lustre
Tyre sheen (not Mr sheen obviously)

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you have hit the nail on the head stez.

If there was another Tyre Dressing on the market with a very similar name then it would be crazy to have that as ours. 

But Video Games, Gyms or Dark Strong Coffee wouldnt be a problem when it comes to tyre dressings


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

tyrenation


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Planet Polish Eclipse tyre dressing :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

Orbit tyre gloss


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

star tyre dressing


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Any pics of it applied?


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Planet polish "tyre"
Slogan: just one buff then strut your stuff


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Black circles - Shine all year round


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Black Knight.

John Tht.


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Darkside


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Black Zero
Black Silk
Blackout

My attempt at trying to be an advertising mogal.....:lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Focusaddict said:


> Any pics of it applied?


I have quite a few images of cars I have done but we are about to undertake some filming next week (weather permitting) of a Wheel Detail using our RimMat with our Wheel Seal & Shine and the tyre Dressing all featuring.

Hopefully this way you can see it being applied, ease of use, what it looks like after application and then see it when it's dry:thumb:

All before we even have a name for it


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

A month is to long  decide tonight?


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

PP Siruis tyre dressing (Siruis is the brightest star apart from the sun)
PP orbit tyre dressing/shine
PP tyre dress extreme / PP extreme tyre dressing
PP nano black


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Planet Polish's "No More Tyre'd" Tyres.

Gives you Tyre'd looking tyres a new lease of life.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Black Halo
Halo Gloss


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Panther


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Ebony


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Slick treads, black boots, top tyre, Perfect circle, tread this way, I can't be arsed to read all the replies, so apologies if i have unwittingly copied anyone's idea. I may have more when my brain wakes up. I've just spent 6 hours on a friend's Corsa, and i'm bushed.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> I have quite a few images of cars I have done but we are about to undertake some filming next week (weather permitting) of a Wheel Detail using our RimMat with our Wheel Seal & Shine and the tyre Dressing all featuring.
> 
> Hopefully this way you can see it being applied, ease of use, what it looks like after application and then see it when it's dry:thumb:
> 
> All before we even have a name for it


It would help in making a name.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Pearl
Opera
Impact


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

PLANET DARK 

ps: don't forget the godfather!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Planet polish max black tyre dressing.


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

tyre shine
PP Shiny tyres.
I hope it's a gloss finish.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

"Tyre'd of the rest"

Was going for "never tyre'd" but that's gone already


----------



## skodawhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Tyre Licorice


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tyre Glow
Radiance Tyre Glow
Super slick and shine
Orbit Tyre dressing
Lick me tyre dressing


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Slick 'nd' shine

Can't believe it's not wet tire dressing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Lick me tyre dressing


Whoa - steady on Trip


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

PP "Back N Black"


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

everyone is saying orbit ,just want on record i said it first


----------



## ronecc (Jul 29, 2012)

Planet Pneus


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Whoa - steady on Trip


It might appeal to the right user on the market Tip's, it's quirky and catchy, and every time you get pick the bottle of tyre dressing, it will lick you off the floor with the performance of the product 

If the smell is divine, then you can always lick the side wall of the tyre :lol:


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Easy applyer planet tyre


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sticking to the Planet / Space theme:
Planet Polish "Black Hole" Tyre Dressing
Planet Polish "Deep Space" Tyre Dressing
Planet Polish "Jet Black" Tyre Dressing
Planet Polish "Dark Matter" Tyre Dressing

Planet Polish "Galactic" Tyre Dressing - packaging could have a picture of a galaxy resembling a wheel with space being the tyre.
Planet Polish "Galaxy" Tyre Dressing

James


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Planet polish Jedi Knight Tyre Dressing.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i think you may have named it in the title . new tyre dressing , id play on this maybe go for pneu tyre dressing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Planet polish Jedi Knight Tyre Dressing.


Now that name has my vote Trip :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Planet Polish Tyre Prep


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Now that name has my vote Trip :thumb:


If the great man says it gets his vote, then it's a worthy name in my books, thanks Tips :thumb:

I have another one for you as well, now this is the crème de la crème, the pinnacle name, ''Darth Vader Spaceship Tyre Dressing''; alothough with each purchase you get a costume made to your size as well; just have to double check the breathing system of the gear, other wise it might be a total pass out 

I've blown it now Tip's :lol: might get banned on DW now.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I gotta admit Jedi night is a good one

What about... Return of the slick?

Lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What about return of the Jedi Knight lol....


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Extreme Sheen
Lustre Buster
Divine Shine
Boss Gloss
Shimmer Winner
Pro Dress...

...I'm out


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Return of the new hope Jedi knight slick darth phantom sith episode r2d2 tyre shine...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Return of the west side, Jedi Knight sucks Darth vader phantom roar of the sith episode r2d300 tyre slickness.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Back to topic :-

Black Magic tyre dressing :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have so many crackers but feel I'd get banned for them :lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

PP Tyre Coat

PP Dark As Night

PP Black Rubber

PP Tyre Revive


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

Tyred Tyre's


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Planet Polish Black Out


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain planets tyre seal

Planet polish tyre shine

Renew

Neptune. (just because it's the darkest planet, and you're planet polish lol) ooh intricate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Slick Tyre's
Saturn Gel ie Planet


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Dressage


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Planet polish slick and shine


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Planet polish solar shine


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Planet Polish Tyre Wrap
Planet Polish Tyre Pro. 
Planet Polish Tyre Warp..


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

planet polish tyre wow


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Orbital - OK an orbit is elliptical maybe not what you want from a tyre.

Ring Sting

Cling On

The Wheel McCoy

Tyre Straits

Black to the future


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Planet Polish Rubber Orbit


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Planet polish galactic tyre dressing


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Planet kinky rubber dressing

Might open up the market abit lol


----------



## bmhill (Sep 1, 2012)

planet polish - celestial tyre silk
planet polish - celestial silk
planet polish - celestial rubber care
planet polish - celestial tyre orbit
planet polish - celestial tyre protector


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Eclipse


----------



## Jjhart (Jul 7, 2012)

Out of this world tyre dressing.

Dressed to impress!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Planet Polish...Total Tyre Blackout


pp total tyre black


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Planet Polish 

Galactic Halo
Aurora
Radiation Belt
Protoplanetary Disk
Occultation

Im done finding random astronomy words I like the sound of now :lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

PP Black Hole


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

How about:

Planet Polish - Just like pneu


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

PP Ring of Darkness.

John.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Skid-Marks, Tyre shine.. Dress to impress..

Tyre-Intensive-Treatment-Solution (****.. Get yer **** out for the lads..:doublesho)

Tyre Care Plus.

Radial Bliss, Tyre shine.

Tyre Stuff (Bling in a bottle)

Road-Hog, Tyre slik.

Rim Cream???:lol::lol:

Planet Polish - Perigee Tyre Silk.

Planet Polish - Perigee tyre dressing.

Cross-Dressing (works on radials or crossply)


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Planet tyr(e)ant


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

TrESS_2b Impressed

(its the name of tthe dark Planet)


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some really great ones here Thanks for all the entries so far, its most appreciated:thumb:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

"Tired Tyres" Tyre dressing


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Tyre Seal and Shine
Tyre Shiner
Tyre Restore and Shine
Tyre Wear
Wheel Wear
Tyre Outfit
Tyre Cleanse
Tyre Spruce

I'm trying...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

New improved universal tyre and rubber dressing.

Just call it what it is why bother with fancy names.
But you could call it Hilda if you really wanted to


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Planet Polish Radiance tyre dressing
Planet Polish Splendor tyre dressing
Planet Polish Tyre Glo
Planet Polish Beautify and preserve tyre dressing


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Planet polish liquid rubber


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

PP Black Mamba
PP Black Boots


----------



## Frew (Aug 15, 2012)

Planet Polish Rubber Lover


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Planet Polish Dress to Impress


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Black Gold

Dark Side of the Moon

Black Nectyre


Black Out

Glow

Black glow


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't see it already down so what about planet polish - black hole  or planet polish - black hole tyre dressing  

Tom


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Didn't see it already down so what about planet polish - black hole  or planet polish - black hole tyre dressing
> 
> Tom


Been suggested on 06/09


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahhhh :s Must have missed it. What about planet polish - supernova tyre dressing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Insane Tyre dressing
Beautification Tyre dressing
Regal Tyre Dressing
Spin out Tyre Dressing
Helium Tyre Dressing
Black Ice Tyre Dressing
Rhino Tyre Dressing
Rhino Skin Tyre Dressing
Illumination Tyre Dressing
Lamination Tyre Dressing
Clean and Crisp Tyre Dressing
Ultra Sharp Tyre Dressing
Ultra Slick Tyre Dressing
Ultra Slick and Shine Tyre Dressing
Ultra Slick and Preserve Tyre Dressing
Universal Tyre Dressing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Perfection Tyre Dressing
Perfect and Shine Tyre dressing
Chromium Tyre Dressing
Chronic Tyre Dressing
Intergalactic Tyre dressing
Black out Tyre Dressing
Cosmic space Tyre Dressing
Globe Tyre Dressing


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

slick circles


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

derbigofast said:


> slick circles


I Like the sound of this, nice name :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Planet polish - to infinity and beyond tyre dressing


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

derbigofast said:


> slick circles


Make that Slick Hoops, and that would be a winner


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Planet polish sublime slime wheel shine


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Planet Polish Satin Wheels


----------



## kiruji (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunno if any of these have been suggested...

Sleek Circles
Liquid Black
Pitch Perfect
Slate Sidewalls
Dark Halo
Superblack
None More Black


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Some lucky customers who visited us at Waxstock were able to get their hands on our New Tyre Dressing. Of course we think its the bees knees!! The initial feedback from customers has been excellent and we believe that it offers some unique benefits as well as being very easy to apply.
> 
> Anyway we have yet to come up with a name for the new Tyre Dressing.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the name does not have to be rleated to the actual thing that it is. For example Auto Glym is pretty obvious but then Dodo Juice on the other hand?!

Therefore I think you have named your own product above with the best name I have seen so far completely unaware that you have done so...

*PP Bees Knees.*

Simple & Unique (and I'd like to think that close up the knees of an actual bee are probably quite shiny and black!)


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Planet Polish *Dark Matter*
Planet Polish *Blackout*
Planet Polish *Black Star*
Planet Polish *Black Shield*
Planet Polish *Black Infinity*


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Planet polish *Satin Rings* or *Rings of satin* to go with the planet theme.


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Beetle Balm
L'orwheel because your worth it


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Plant Polish Attyre
Planet Polish Retyred


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Planet Polish Satin Wheels


PP Satin Walls


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Well Jell - The tyre dressing thats well reem for your rims


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Black Magic ! 
Shimmer! 
Slick & slippy 
Finishing Touch
Impressive
Off the Wall


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

Darkwall
Abyss


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Planet Polish Stellar Dressing

"Darkness for Lightyears"

Andy 

Dictionary.com says -

Stellar

[ stel-er ]adjective

1.*of or pertaining to the stars; consisting of stars.
2.*like a star, as in brilliance, shape, etc.
3.*pertaining to a preeminent performer, athlete, etc.

Urban dictionary says -

stellar

a word used when something is most excellent

stellar

something truly awesome or magical


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

"Seal-a-Wheel"

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

dark side


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Night Time 24.7



John Tht


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

greasey ring..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Revolotion


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Rubber Dubber


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Slippy on grippy


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

"Amazeballs Tyre Dressing"

"Dress to Impress" or "Tyre Dress to Impress"

*"Tyre 2 Aspire 2"* - one of my favs

"Yo mama loves it slapped on"

"Rim Job"

"Rimmingly Good"

"Rim Sting" :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

onnyuk said:


> Planet Polish Stellar Dressing
> 
> "Darkness for Lightyears"
> 
> ...


Impressive Research there:thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Saturn (satin) Finish!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyre slick


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rubber Patina


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

P3 or 3P

*P*reparation, *P*reservation, *P*rotection


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

to go with your other products I'd go with 

Planet Polish - Tyre Seal + Shine (PP TS+S)
Planet Polish - Tyre Treatment
Planet Polish - Tasty Tyre's 
Planet Polish - Tread Treatment
Planet Polish - Tyre Treacle
Planet Polish - Tyre Shine
Planet Polish - Gleaming Tyres
Planet Polish - KarlosWouldLoveToWin

All the best


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Tire Seal+Shine
Rubber Seal+Shine


----------



## Z4BMW (Nov 27, 2010)

PP posh tyres


----------



## polo_dude (Sep 14, 2012)

Tyre Revive.


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Let's get it on


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Black Tickle Tyre dressing
Molten Magic Tyre dressing
Deep Space 9 Tyre dressing
Black Clinical Tyre dressing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Comet Tyre Dressing
Shooting stars Tyre Dressing
Unidentifiable Flying Object Tyre dressing.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Apollo
Cosmos
Orbit
Aldrin


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

What are the unique benefits?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

planet gloss


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

wheel polish planet


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Armstrong. As a nod to the recently passed Neil Armstrong.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Saturn Tyre Dressing
Orion Tyre Dressing
Black Samba Tyre Dressing


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Globe shine


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Nightsky


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Suited and Booted


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

As tyres are usually last thing to be done on a detail how about 

PLANET POLISH DONE or PLANET POLISH JOB DONE 

just like Gordon Ramsay says ???

Ultimate tyre seal 

Black circle slick


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pp rubber dubber


----------



## ROBGOSTY (Jul 31, 2012)

*Tyre Glub*


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

The Erotic Adventures of Rubber!


----------



## Willhiem (Sep 19, 2012)

Been thinking

Planet Polish Obsidian/ Obsidian Ordered tyre Dressing
Planet Polish Onyx/ Onyx Ovals 
Planet Polish Planet-Rubber tyre dressing
Type-R dressing

Sorry if any have been posted already, only got to page 12.....


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Shine On!

....Simples!....


----------



## Pugben308 (Mar 26, 2012)

PP Rubber shine/Moonshine


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

*BLACK PLANET*

Or *PLANET TrES-2b*

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/08/110812-new-planet-darkest-black-coal-kipping-science-space-kepler/


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Just my 2 penny worth;

Tyre Mac (As in Protective Macintosh)

Planet Vulcan (As in Vulcanisation)*


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

how about:

The Black Hole
Black Art
All Black
Black Band
Primero Nero


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

solar black
total/eclipse tyre dressing


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Halo black.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Alan C said:


> Halo black.


I knew her, great cook but tiny feet.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Planet black polish


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

tyromaniac


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Richer Rubber

Or

Dressed


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just for tyres,like the hair dye for dudes(just for men)


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hows about this then:- 
Ta"mac
something for the weekend
SIR ( Slick Incandescent Radials )
Gump (life is like a tyre gel you never know waht yor gona get )
Longgelatie 
testosterone 
Mat la wheel
Face Off 
Sword Squish 
Tiffin (something to have after tea)
Mafia (don't mess with the guys who wear black) "see"
Olilte 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

slick


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Without having read all the pages what about........

TyreD


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Wheel Glaze

Rubber Duck

Tyre Gloss

Back 2 Black Tyredressing


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Planet Polish Dark Art


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Planet Perfection Tyre Dressing

dogfox.

Haven`t read all previous.


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

Proper-a-tyre


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

- Black Doughnut
- Black Gum
- Tyre Dressing+Gloss
- Dark Matter


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Tyreranasaurus gloss

Nige


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Already taken should have read other posts


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

how about...BLACK


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Competition closes today get your entries in 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Shoe shine


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Shine shine


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Rim shield
Wonder wall


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Who won?


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Farquhar said:


> Who won?


+1 on that question


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

+2 on that.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I won it guys:thumb:




























I hope :lol::lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Well I know I didn't, never do.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Farquhar said:


> Who won?


+3 on that


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

be patient people, they have a lot to go through!!!

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for all of the entries:thumb:

We have shortlisted a Shortlist. Too many quality entries!!

We are now deciding the top three and will take a blind vote from the last three.

I will announce the winner here on Friday:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Whack up a poll of the top three names and let the peeps help you decide. 

Of course, the judges decision is final. :thumb:


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Tips said:


> Whack up a poll of the top three names and let the peeps help you decide.
> 
> Of course, the judges decision is final. :thumb:


+1 on that


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> Whack up a poll of the top three names and let the peeps help you decide.
> 
> Of course, the judges decision is final. :thumb:


+2 on that


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

+3

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Whack up a poll of the top three names and let the peeps help you decide.
> 
> Of course, the judges decision is final. :thumb:


Spot on, 1000 +'S from me :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:doubleshoWe can at last reveal the winner of the competition:doublesho

The winner is* herbiedacious *with the name Wonder Walls:thumb:

Thanks for all of the entries, despite myself, Paul & Eric all naming different second and third names in our top 3 we all voted for Wonder Walls as our top choice.

A few mentions goes out to ONNYUK, Trip TDI & Tips for the effort that you put in:thumb:

herbiedacious can you PM Planet HQ (Eric) on here with your address details we can get the goodies off to you.

We will of course need to design and get the label printed for Wonder Walls but as soon as this is done you will have the very first 'finished retail version' of the product!!

Well done and thanks again to all who entered:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cracking good name, congratulations.

If the product doesn't live up to expectations don't look back in anger :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! It's a great name


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations :thumb:

That's a good name :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done herbiedacious :thumb: 

Did you wake up this morning and think Today was gonna be the day'? :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

And afterall.... I didn't win lol

lol that was the 3rd post, would have saved a long thread lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats herbiedacious :thumb:

A great name and a great 'Man City' anthem sung on the terraces


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks chaps, l'm chuffed to bits! That reminds me,l went to the barbers the other day and asked him to cut my hair like Liam Gallagher so he put a Parka on and told me to F### Off.
Many thanks to PP :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> Thanks chaps, l'm chuffed to bits! That reminds me,l went to the barbers the other day and asked him to cut my hair like Liam Gallagher so he put a Parka on and told me to F### Off.
> Many thanks to PP :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Withdraw the prize for that sh*t joke....


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

*name*

black on black


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lmao here we go


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Lmao here we go


Keep meaning to ask....are you son of Hair Bear?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Certainly am


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Certainly am


Pass on my greetings, don't see him here much of late.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

He hasn't picked up a bucket and sponge for about a year lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bucket passed from Father to Son


----------

